# revolt in greece



## maus (Dec 22, 2008)

some sources for updates in english:
occupiedlondon.org/blog
anarchiststrategy.blogspot.com
news.infoshop.org

some awesome pictures:
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/12/2008_greek_riots.html


----------



## Geoff (Dec 22, 2008)

awesome pictures indeed.


----------



## maus (Dec 22, 2008)

amoryresistencia.blogspot.com has had some good shit too


----------



## Birdy (Dec 22, 2008)

Damn those pictures are amazing.
My favorite has got to be the one with the guy shouting at the riot police. Is it just me or does it look like there's tears on his eye lashes?


----------



## Komjaunimas (Dec 23, 2008)

Its just fun to look at the photos but it wouldn't be recomended to participate in these riots. The guys who are participating knows what they are doing. East Europe police is notorious for their brutality. If you would get caught you would get your skull crashed and a HUGE fine/jailtime.


----------



## maus (Dec 24, 2008)

there are neighborhoods in greece where cops are straight up afraid to show their face.
youre right about one thing, it is a very different situation over there.


----------



## Chris_Hiv (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been following the riots for the past couple weeks on ainfos.ca. They've been gettin mad support worldwide. I disagree about not getting involved over there. The cops haven't been doing too much to the protestors over there honestly. If we were doing some of that shit over here the pigs would definitely stop with the tear gas and start with the bullets.


----------



## maus (Dec 28, 2008)

maybe, but the greeks wouldnt be where they are if they never pushed the enevlope...

http://news.infoshop.org/article.php?story=20081226141847144


----------



## Chris_Hiv (Dec 28, 2008)

Definitely considering making it out to DC on the 20th.


----------



## Labea (Dec 29, 2008)

holy shit that was amazing. i have heard nothing of this.


----------



## maus (Dec 29, 2008)

http://greeceriots.blogspot.com

the most recent post has an interview between crimethinc and some of the greek comrades with an insiders view on how a lot of this momentum got going. truly inspiring!!


----------



## Critical Rupture (Dec 30, 2008)

Komjaunimas said:


> Its just fun to look at the photos but it wouldn't be recomended to participate in these riots. The guys who are participating knows what they are doing. East Europe police is notorious for their brutality. If you would get caught you would get your skull crashed and a HUGE fine/jailtime.



For one, the jail time would definitely be more in the US.

If anything, one would worry more about the bashing you will expect to be receiving.

I always called Greece a part of southern Europe, but I guess that's just semantics. 

But anyway, I think the point of riots *is* for more people to become involved. How is it ever going to become a mass movement if you leave it to the _"experts"_.

Hypothetically speaking of course.

But yeah, even if you didn't throw projectiles etc, the very least you could do is support the _"experts"_ by dressing in black etc too so as to help protect them etc (like their identity for example).

But anyway, rad shit.


----------



## sweet potatoe (Mar 8, 2009)

yeh i followed this the entire time it hapenned, it was really sad that there was nothing happening in seattle, organizing something in 2 days for the 13th didnt work either. oddly enough during that time that this happneed in greece, one kid was shot by police in olympia, and another in seattle. much different results though


----------



## Harrison Bergeron (Apr 26, 2009)

Riot Porn. But just like it's sexual counterpart, there ain't nothing like the real thing. There have been massive riots worldwide as of late especially in Europe. Stuff in France and Germany has been pretty rowdy, as well as some anti-bank actions in the U.K. I keep up with this stuff pretty regularly. subMediais a great way to stay up to speed.


----------

